# LIKE



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Every time i click like on a post my browser just starts loading and doesn't even like the post. Whats the cause of this?

thanks x


----------



## the_almighty (Oct 10, 2009)

clearly your browser dislikes the post and pretends like you never clicked the like button lol


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

It doesn't like you


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Try using a different browser, like Firefox... amazing browser!!


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

happens to be quite often, refresh the page when it happens then try


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

????????????????????/


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Did you try a different browser like the guys above suggested?

L


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

Press *F5* on your keyboard. if that doesn't help press *Ctrl* + *F5* on your keyboard.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

No as i like to use google chrome and its jst started from yesterday. Il try fiddling with it.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

well there is your problem then mate. google chrome is the worst browser ever existed. I'm a web developer and I suggest you to use FF.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes I used Google Chrome but started having problems .... now use Firefox ... so much better ....


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry I can't help you Noodle, but I do find all these codes interesting. I don't know if that is sad, but I hope to make a website in the near future, and am impressed with the press this that and that key to do such and such


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Try updating the browser, or re-installing it. If it still doesn't work after fiddling with it, use Internet Explorer! < - my favorite

I have FF on hand for a backup though if something doesn't work, which isn't often.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I like and use google chrome myself never had any issues, noodle try to reinstall it mate

Sent from iphone using tapatalk


----------

